# Dog ate wires!



## ChrisL (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi,

We have a 2014 Qashqai 1.2 DIG-T and a one-year old Jack Russell terrier - it seems those things don't mix too well! The dog has been travelling in the passenger footwell, but we've found several chewed wires under the passenger seat... A thin black one and a thin white one have been severed completely, while another black one has several strands exposed. Strangely, there are no warning lights / indicators illuminated.

We have a friend with a similar Qashqai, whose wiring I can check to see where the connections were initially, but I'm not too sure if tackling this is wise. I'd thought of reconnecting using splice or Wago connectors, but am unclear if there are any precautions I should take first - I'd rather not set off the airbag in the seat (or any others nearby!) if I can avoid it, or leave the safety systems compromised. Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------

